

Why I don’t (yet) recommend In-Memory OLTP to my customers - el_duderino
http://www.sqlpassion.at/archive/2015/03/11/dont-yet-recommend-memory-oltp-customers

======
PaulHoule
Ouch, looks like SQL Server 2014 is gunning for Neo4J and mongodb for being a
quarter-baked database.

